# How many small bales are equal to a large bale?



## tasteofchristmaschaos (19 January 2010)

Roughly, how many small square bales equal one large round bale? Of course you get size variations for both, but just on average.
Thankies


----------



## Blue-bear (19 January 2010)

my farmer reckons between 9 and 10 x


----------



## Tinypony (19 January 2010)

I've been told 10-12, and that seems about right when I use round bales.


----------



## Gucci_b (19 January 2010)

12 small bales in my 1 big bale for £32


----------



## Chico Mio (19 January 2010)

I agree with woeisme.  One neighbour has slighty smaller round bales, which are 10 small and then our other supplier has bigger bails that are 12 small.


----------



## Nailed (19 January 2010)

about 12 to 15 id say..depends on weight. N cant remember the exacts.

Lou x


----------



## racheal (19 January 2010)

The farmer i get them from says 14 small bales to one big round bale.  And only £15 delivered too.


----------



## charliesarmy (19 January 2010)

Anything from 10-14 I have found with mine and the ammount of time it takes me to use it..


----------



## kittykatcat (20 January 2010)

Our bales are tightly packed (not these 'puffball' ones that some farmers do) and our large bales are equal to 14 smaller ones


----------

